
PSA: InSight Mars probe is landing in about 8 hours - huhtenberg
https://mars.nasa.gov/insight/
======
huhtenberg
InSight mission homepage -
[https://mars.nasa.gov/insight/](https://mars.nasa.gov/insight/)

Wikipedia page -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/InSight](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/InSight)

Mission Control live stream -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGD_YF64Nwk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGD_YF64Nwk)
(in ~7 hours from now)

